# GoPro 1080p HD Helmet Hero for only $129.99



## blackNpurple (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all in on this awesome deal!

Woot® : One Day, One Deal?

BRAND NEW GoPro 1080p HD Helmet Hero at woot.com today only!

1 GoPro CHDHH-001 HD Helmet Hero, 1080p, 960p, 720p, 5MP, Waterproof to 197 ft, 1.5” LCD, SDHC

Features:

Professional quality, Full HD Video – 1080p, 960p, and 720p in 30 and 60 fps (720p). The HD HERO offers three different HD resolutions, giving you three filming modes to capture the best angles for any given activity:
- 1080p: 1920×1080 True HD featuring a 127º angle of view, 30 fps, and 16:9 widescreen aspect ratio
- 960p: 1280×960 Ultra Wide and Tall HD featuring a 170º angle of view, 30 fps, and 4:3 aspect ratio. See more of the action above and below than widescreen 16:9 resolutions can show
- 720p: 1280×720 Ultra Wide HD featuring a 170º angle of view, both 30 and 60 fps, and 16:9 widescreen aspect ratio
Shoot hands-free, 5 megapixel photos automatically at 2 / 5 / 10 / 30 / and 60 second intervals until the batteries die or the SD card is full (2.5 hours). Or set it to single shot, triple shot, or self timer for more traditional photo taking
You’ll only be hearing the sounds of your sport, not the howl of the wind with the HD HERO camera. The HD HERO uses 48kHz, AAC audio compression and a built-in mono microphone with AGC (automatic gain control)
The rechargeable 1100mAh lithium-ion battery (included) lasts for 2.5 hours of constant recording. It can be recharged to 80% capacity in just 2 hours when plugged into a computer’s USB port, or in 1 hour when plugged into a USB compatible wall or car charger. Cam can also be used while charging…handy on road trips where it’s fun to leave the camera rolling. Also features an integrated battery heating system for keeping your battery warm in winter activities
Don’t let a little water, or even a ton of water get in the way of getting the shot. Proven in heavy surf from Hawaii to Tahiti, Southern Mexico to Northern California, HD HERO cameras can handle it thanks their highly engineered polycarbonate exoskeletal housing. Waterproof to 197 ft (60m) and tough enough to take a spin across the asphalt, GoPros are built to take a beating
Switchable NTSC/PAL output for watching recorded video directly from the camcorder on your NTSC or PAL analog television
Videos:

Flight Test
Mountain Bike Clip
Base Jump Clip
Boat Crash
Surf Clip
Slow Motion
Highlights
Additional Photos:

Mounted
Package Contents
Packaging


----------

